# Feeling poorly today and anxiety is creeping up on me...



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Hey all,My intestines are hurting, I've gone to the bathroom about four times... ugh!!! I've got to go to school for seven hours (leaving in about 30 min.) and on top of it, two people (now three) who I've had a lot of contact with in the past few days (just breathing space, nothing else) have come down with the three-day vomit/diarrhea/dear-Lord-take-me-to-the-emergency-room virus. I am totally afraid that I'll get it! I'm emetophobic, scared to be sick by myself (but somehow also want privacy)... I'm on the point of totally wigging. Any helpful words???Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

So sorry to hear of this, poor Lilymaid...Sending you prayers, good thoughts and (((HUGS))), hon. Try to breathe deeply and think calming thoughts if you can..I know better said than done, but if you practice, you can calm yourself a tad bit.Also, sip something slowly to rehydrate yourself..I am having some tea today myself (gall bladder removal D)...so I probably feel about like you do right now.Take care hon...thinking of you. Feel better.------------------Marilyn


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Thank you Marilyn, so very much. I'm sitting here, drinking more peppermint tea... which I've lived on today!!! My intestines are just paining so much. (sigh!) At least the school day is over now, and I should be able to curl up with my water bottle and go to sleep. It's really exhausting, being worried all the time. Not healthy. Well, tomorrow is a new day, and I will try again.







Your kind thoughts and words made me take heart.Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hope you are feeling better today, Lilymaid.Take it easy. Continuing to send you good thoughts. Take care.------------------Marilyn


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

I like the way you seem to nurse yourself when you are sick, many people are not good at that. You may want to work on keeping focused on what you are currently dealing with rather than become pre-occupied with what may come. If you get the awful virus, you will feel awful, no doubt about it, but worrying about it in advance is not going to help at all. This worrying is only going to aggravate your IBS symptoms. So, try to cross each river as you get to it. Whatever happens in the future, you will cope with it one way or another.Hope you feel better.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hope your doing better Lillymaid.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

